# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  طلب

## عامر الجنابي

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته_اني طالب في المرحله الاولى بكلية السلام الجامعه (الشيخ محمد الكسنزان)سابقا الاهليه في العراق ارجو ان تتفضلوا وتعلمني على كيفية عمل مشروع بحث لدراستي الاوليه وشكرا

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## رنيم حمدي

مشكووووووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------

